

Ask HN: What does the possible meltdown mean for people living in Tokyo? - holdupadam

I know a lot of cats on HN are pretty educated on a whole range of topics. I live in Tokyo, and have come to realize I know next to nothing about how this could play out. Throwing it out there for anyone that has the education to answer and has been following the latest reports.<p>Also a shoutout to http://twitter.com/timeouttokyo/ for doing an amazing job keeping everyone in the know as stories develop.
======
Thegt
the worry is when the container is compromised

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://twitter.com/timeouttokyo/>

------
borism
Check the winds!

Chernobyl is only 100km from Kiev, but as the winds were blowing in the
opposite direction the Ukraine's capital was unscathed and the majority of
fallout was over Belarus.

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/12/japan-quake-
wind-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/12/japan-quake-wind-
idAFL3E7EC0A620110312)

